# Overstayed In Mexico Issues/Problems



## justin300

Hey all this is a pretty long post and would like feedback on my situation.



I'm an American that sort of relocated to Mexico. I been here few years already and done so with a tourist visa but have no issues of staying here a long time. I have went back to us and back to mexico many times already without an issue. I had an issue where i was flagged at immigration because i mentioned i worked online and then was asked how long i stayed here. Previously immigration never gave me an issue when coming in and out. I should have said i came here for trip etc like most people but didn't had this issue with other immigration officers. They also noticed that i have stayed here very long though i did go in and out of mexico every few months. Was told i can only stay in mexico 6 months in a year as a tourist that you cannot just leave and come back and get another 6 months. 



Previously i was told by others here in mexico that you can enter and reenter without an issue, you get a new 6 months etc. I was told by others previously that many people overstay and pay a fine. Or many times when they go back to the us, they don't even care. Thus they are very lax with the 6 month issue. However, I was told i have to leave by a certain date. I was told i was flagged and its all in the computer now by immigration. 



I already overstayed here in Mexico. My question is when i leave back to the US, will i have huge problems? The thing is i do not plan on coming back to Mexico in a very long time if I even do. And if i do, it probably would be for a week at most and most likely won't come back for years if i do. Is there anything i should worry about? I spoke to someone who is very knowledgeable about the immigration system in mexico whose been here very long time and knows the ins and outs who said no matter what happens, they will let you back to the US. Is this true? The thing is unlike most people who overstay in mexico, well i got flagged. Thus if i did not, im assuming there won't be that much issue except a fine. But in my situation, is it a lot worst? 



Also im wondering, has this happened to anyone recently such as the laws getting a little bit stricter? I dont believe thats the case and its because i did not say well im on a trip like most people and then they investigated. *Others i spoke to told me many people overstay without an issue then once going back to the us, they never had an issue... but of course they didn't get flagged which is the most important thing here*. 



I read online that if you overstay in the USA as a tourist, well you could get a 3 year ban or even longer etc. I read that the US is very strict on overstay. First off, is this true? I would think it has to be Canada or USA in terms of strictest on immigration. But what about Mexico? What about it in my situation? The thing is would there be any trouble that i might have when going back to the US? Im assuming almost 100 percent i will probably get a ban from Mexico for a few years? Or would they notice this and just say well you overstayed when told not to so its going to be... you cannot reenter for at least one year like how it should be since its 6 months every year? 



And im assuming there has to be a fine, how large will the fine get? I read it was 5 or 7 dollars a day? So i just want to make sure of this. But is there a limit on the fine such as 3000 pesos or something like that? Would this issue be much worst if i overstayed a very long time like 1 year compared to less than that? Thus if its a month or two, it isn't that bad? Is there anyone or know of anyone in this situation where they were flagged at immigration and only given x amount of months of week but then overstayed? Im also curious what about people that overstay by years or even more than that like 10 years etc and then go back to the us. * But isn't my situation sort of worst than someone who has overstayed by years because i got flagged?* Does it also depend on your airline? Thus they might look at it and then not care if they have lot of customers? But 100 percent i got flagged and its on the computer though so im wondering what can i expect? 


One other thing im very curious about. But when you go to immigration when coming into mexico and they ask you why you are here and how long you are here etc, do they actually see how long you have stayed in mexico right on their computer? Or only if they want to ask you questions. Because im going to assume they will only check your previous length of stay only if they wanted to check out more information on you such as if you don't look/sound like a tourist? Because if the persons length of stay was already available to the immigration officer, wouldn't that mean almost no one could overstay? I read that probably 1/2 the people here in mexico probably overstayed. 



And before someone said why can't i get a permanent residency card, the thing was i never planned to stay in Mexico that long but it ended up being longer. but again i come in and out many times. I am definitely leaving Mexico after this last stay and not coming back for a very long time if i even do which i doubt. Thanks all.


----------



## justin300

I tried to edit my post as i made a mistake in one of my sentences but i notice you cannot edit posts here on this forum.


But yes i would like your feedback on this. I believe 100 percent they will say something to me at the airport but i would like to know how that process would be so i would be prepared for it. I would like to know what else would happen. Im going to assume its going to be a fine but most importantly i might get a very long ban from Mexico possibly not even allowed back to Mexico in the future? 


Thanks.

Thanks all.


----------



## Zorro2017

justin300 said:


> Hey all this is a pretty long post and would like feedback on my situation.I already overstayed here in Mexico. My question is when i leave back to the US, will i have huge problems?


I have never been stopped leaving Mexico at the border, all they want is their toll. All America wants is some ID as far as a passport and what you were doing in Mexico. If you are carrying a lot of things perhaps a search of your truck. I've never had America ask about the status of my visa and I have crossed a lot.

If in the chance you are stopped in Mexico and asked for your visa you will have a problem. I would keep several $100.00 bills concealed on me to pay any "fines" on the trip out in your case and make sure to never do this again. 

Being in Mexico illegally is a felony and with the current administration in the U.S. I'm sure they would take a little glee in incarcerating an illegal alien from the U.S. I don't know how long it would take to come up with the money to deport you so you could be facing an extended stay in a Mexican jail while relatives send the money to pay for this deportation, if that is even possible.


----------



## AlanMexicali

The INM [Mexican Immigration] have no rule or law that states a tourist can only stay 6 months [180 days] in a 12 month period. That law is a US immigraion law. 

The rules and law state a tourist can request a FMM tourist card when entering Mexico which the immigration official can grant a stay of no longer than 180 days. It also states it is up to the discretion of the INM official when entering Mexico to deny entrance into Mexico or grant a FMM tourist card for as many days he or she sees fit but no more than 180 days.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Zorro2017 said:


> I have never been stopped leaving Mexico at the border, all they want is their toll. All America wants is some ID as far as a passport and what you were doing in Mexico. If you are carrying a lot of things perhaps a search of your truck. I've never had America ask about the status of my visa and I have crossed a lot.
> 
> If in the chance you are stopped in Mexico and asked for your visa you will have a problem. I would keep several $100.00 bills concealed on me to pay any "fines" on the trip out in your case and make sure to never do this again.
> 
> Being in Mexico illegally is a felony and with the current administration in the U.S. I'm sure they would take a little glee in incarcerating an illegal alien from the U.S. I don't know how long it would take to come up with the money to deport you so you could be facing an extended stay in a Mexican jail while relatives send the money to pay for this deportation, if that is even possible.


Being illegally in Mexico hasn´t been a felony for many years. It is a civil offense. This last paragraph is wrong or outdated information. The offering a Mexican government employee a bribe is a felony and not advised under any circumstance. No relatives pay anything for a deportation.

The máximum INM can do is detain a foreigner in an INM detention center and only for 2 weeks. If in 2 weeks a Mexican immigration judge does not process the deportation of the foreigner the INM has to let them out of the detention center.


----------



## Gatos

I was a young arrogant/fearless American living in another country (not Mexico). I had a small business which employed maybe 40-50 people. An immigration lawyer had my passport and was 'working' on getting me the proper approvals to stay. I had his name and number in my wallet but no other paperwork. In reality I guess I was there on a tourist visa - but it was for a long long time. At one point I asked the lawyer for my passport so I could travel - he advised me to not travel. When I got to the airport they were very upset with me. They stamped my passport DEPORTADO - EXCESSO PERMANENCIA - and I boarded the plane. No fines. Took my vacation and came back into the country on a tourist visa from the airline. Somehow I got caught again - maybe it was when I tried to renew that second tourist visa. They were kind enough to give me 24 hours to drive my pickup out of their country - for good. I wandered around Latin America until I found a friendly country - had a friend come and pick up my pickup and return it to my 'home' country - flew into my 'home' country where I met a friend in the waiting area of the airport who brought me my important papers etc. I returned to Miami and to this day have never returned to that other country. The US did not care at all about all my shenanigans south of the border. (There are some fun details I am leaving out of this story for brevity).


----------



## justin300

AlanMexicali said:


> Being illegally in Mexico hasn´t been a felony for many years. It is a civil offense. This last paragraph is wrong or outdated information. The offering a Mexican government employee a bribe is a felony and not advised under any circumstance. No relatives pay anything for a deportation.
> 
> The máximum INM can do is detain a foreigner in an INM detention center and only for 2 weeks. If in 2 weeks a Mexican immigration judge does not process the deportation of the foreigner the INM has to let them out of the detention center.




Can you explain this? In my situation, can this possibly happen?


----------



## Zorro2017

I find more links that it is a felony than not, even from 2015. However Factcheck says it is not a felony while another link shows that even though Mexico "eased the law, many law enforcement offices obviously "didn't get the memo". 

This is from 2015...Mexico has had more success at deportation due in part to its very stringent immigration laws. In fact, Mexico considers entering the country illegally a felony.

Shocking Statistic: Mexico Deports More Illegals Than The US Does

This is from 2010..

CALDERON: It was true, but it is not anymore. We derogate or we erased that part of the law…Not anymore, since one year ago. And that is the reason why we are trying to establish our own comprehensive public policy talking about, for instance, immigrants coming from Central America. 
BLITZER: Immigration is not a crime, you’re saying?
CALDERON: It’s not a crime.

https://thinkprogress.org/fact-check-immigration-is-not-a-felony-in-mexico-b833c0408f85#.sgxwvzv5t

Then there is this..

Foreigners who fail to obey the rules will be fined, deported, and/or imprisoned as felons:
Foreigners who fail to obey a deportation order are to be punished. (Article 117)
Foreigners who are deported from Mexico and attempt to re-enter the country without authorization can be imprisoned for up to 10 years. (Article 118)
Foreigners who violate the terms of their visa may be sentenced to up to six years in prison (Articles 119, 120 and 121). Foreigners who misrepresent the terms of their visa while in Mexico — such as working with out a permit — can also be imprisoned.

Mexico's Immigration Law

As you can see there is a lot of contradicting information. Perhaps someone has a current link that can clear this up and help the OP.


----------



## DiverSailor123

Even if we had a Mexican and or USA Gov. Links written yesterday , they may not apply.. Two people same issues in different lines can be treated differently.. I had adventures not totally unlike Gatos and I always " FELT " If The shxx Really ever hits the fan I just need to get out of here.. I will DEAL WITH IT better and easier in the USA.. I just need to get to that other side.. 
If I could ask any questions I wanted to ask?? I would start with? Why does it read like the OP might actually be from Europe ( _Sentence Structure and word usage and flow_) having been in the USA and traveling in and out of the USA to Mexico? ( Just an afternoon James Bond Fantasy : ))))


----------



## Zorro2017

DiverSailor123 said:


> Even if we had a Mexican and or USA Gov. Links written yesterday , they may not apply.. Two people same issues in different lines can be treated differently.


Exactly, different branches of government here often have no clue as to what the other does.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Zorro2017 said:


> I find more links that it is a felony than not, even from 2015. However Factcheck says it is not a felony while another link shows that even though Mexico "eased the law, many law enforcement offices obviously "didn't get the memo".
> 
> This is from 2015...Mexico has had more success at deportation due in part to its very stringent immigration laws. In fact, Mexico considers entering the country illegally a felony.
> 
> Shocking Statistic: Mexico Deports More Illegals Than The US Does
> 
> This is from 2010..
> 
> CALDERON: It was true, but it is not anymore. We derogate or we erased that part of the law…Not anymore, since one year ago. And that is the reason why we are trying to establish our own comprehensive public policy talking about, for instance, immigrants coming from Central America.
> BLITZER: Immigration is not a crime, you’re saying?
> CALDERON: It’s not a crime.
> 
> https://thinkprogress.org/fact-check-immigration-is-not-a-felony-in-mexico-b833c0408f85#.sgxwvzv5t
> 
> Then there is this..
> 
> Foreigners who fail to obey the rules will be fined, deported, and/or imprisoned as felons:
> Foreigners who fail to obey a deportation order are to be punished. (Article 117)
> Foreigners who are deported from Mexico and attempt to re-enter the country without authorization can be imprisoned for up to 10 years. (Article 118)
> Foreigners who violate the terms of their visa may be sentenced to up to six years in prison (Articles 119, 120 and 121). Foreigners who misrepresent the terms of their visa while in Mexico — such as working with out a permit — can also be imprisoned.
> 
> Mexico's Immigration Law
> 
> As you can see there is a lot of contradicting information. Perhaps someone has a current link that can clear this up and help the OP.



http://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/LMigra_210416.pdf

Google Translation:

"Article 116. The Secretariat in coordination with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs may
International instruments with agencies or bodies of other countries and with international
International, in the matter of assisted, safe, decent, orderly and human return of foreigners who
Irregularly in the national territory, in accordance with the legal provisions
Applicable.

Article 117. The Regulations shall establish the guidelines to be included in the instruments
Interinstitutional agreements referred to in the previous article, as well as the necessary
Regulation of this Chapter.

Article 118. They may request the benefit of the assisted return, without prejudice to what is
Establish in the interinstitutional instruments, foreigners who are located in the following
Assumptions:
I. Are found irregularly in the national territory, at the disposal of the Institute, and
II. There is no legal restriction issued by competent authority to leave the country.
In the event that the foreigner decides not to request the benefit of the assisted return,
Presentation, in accordance with the provisions of this Law.
Article 119. The assisted return of persons over eighteen years of age who are irregularly
National territory shall be carried out at the express request of the foreigner and during the
Ensure full respect for their human rights. Prior to assisted return, the alien will
right to:
I. Be informed of your right to receive protection from your consular representation and communicate with
she. In case the foreigner wishes to receive the protection of his consular representation, he will be
Shall provide the means of communicating with it as soon as possible;
II. Receive information about the possibility of staying in the country on a regular basis, as well as
Of the assisted return procedure, including that relating to available legal remedies;

III. Notify their relatives, legal representative or person of their confidence, either in national territory
Or outside it, for this purpose, will be provided the means to communicate with it as soon as possible;
IV. Have a translator or interpreter to facilitate communication, in case you do not speak or
Do not understand Spanish;
V. That the procedure be carried out by competent authority and the right to receive advice
Legal, to offer evidence and to allege what to his right agrees, as well as to have access to the records
Of the migratory administrative file;
SAW. That the Institute make sure that the foreigner owns the nationality or regular residence of the country
receiver;
VII. Be transferred along with your personal effects, and
VIII. That in the event that the foreigner is rejected by the country of destination, it is returned to the
Territory of the United Mexican States for the Institute to define its immigration status.
35 of 49
III. Notify their relatives, legal representative or person of their confidence, either in national territory
Or outside it, for this purpose, will be provided the means to communicate with it as soon as possible;
IV. Have a translator or interpreter to facilitate communication, in case you do not speak or
Do not understand Spanish;
V. That the procedure be carried out by competent authority and the right to receive advice
Legal, to offer evidence and to allege what to his right agrees, as well as to have access to the records
Of the migratory administrative file;
SAW. That the Institute make sure that the foreigner owns the nationality or regular residence of the country
receiver;
VII. Be transferred along with your personal effects, and
VIII. That in the event that the foreigner is rejected by the country of destination, it is returned to the
Territory of the United Mexican States for the Institute to define its immigration status."


----------



## AlanMexicali

Continued_

"Article 120. In the assisted return procedure, the principles of preservation of
The family unit and of special attention to people in situation of vulnerability, making that the
Members of the same family travel together.
In the case of unaccompanied children, adolescents, pregnant women, victims or
Witnesses of crimes committed in national territory, persons with disabilities and older adults, are
The procedure of assisted return with the intervention of consular officials or
Of the host country. In addition, consideration should be given to:
I. The best interests of these persons to ensure their greater protection, and
II. Their vulnerability to establish the form and terms in which they will be transferred to their
country of origin.
In the case of unaccompanied migrant children and adolescents and victims or witnesses of
Crimes committed in the national territory, will not be deported and according to their will or the interest
Protection, may be subject to the procedure of assisted return or
Regularization of their immigration status.
Article 121. The foreigner who is subject to an administrative return migration procedure
Assisted or deportation, will remain presented at the migratory station, observing the provisions
In article 111 of this Law.
Assisted return and deportation may only be made to the country of origin or residence of the
Foreigners, except in the case of those who have applied for political asylum or the recognition of
Refugee status, in which case the principle of non-refoulement will be observed."

This is actually the law of immigration "LEY de Migración" as written and then translated by Google, nothing similar to your link I posted below. 

Mexico's Immigration Law


----------



## Zorro2017

AlanMexicali said:


> Continued_
> 
> "Article 120. In the assisted return procedure, the principles of preservation of
> The family unit and of special attention to people in situation of vulnerability, making that the
> Members of the same family travel together.
> In the case of unaccompanied children, adolescents, pregnant women, victims or
> Witnesses of crimes committed in national territory, persons with disabilities and older adults, are
> The procedure of assisted return with the intervention of consular officials or
> Of the host country. In addition, consideration should be given to:
> I. The best interests of these persons to ensure their greater protection, and
> II. Their vulnerability to establish the form and terms in which they will be transferred to their
> country of origin.
> In the case of unaccompanied migrant children and adolescents and victims or witnesses of
> Crimes committed in the national territory, will not be deported and according to their will or the interest
> Protection, may be subject to the procedure of assisted return or
> Regularization of their immigration status.
> Article 121. The foreigner who is subject to an administrative return migration procedure
> Assisted or deportation, will remain presented at the migratory station, observing the provisions
> In article 111 of this Law.
> Assisted return and deportation may only be made to the country of origin or residence of the
> Foreigners, except in the case of those who have applied for political asylum or the recognition of
> Refugee status, in which case the principle of non-refoulement will be observed."
> 
> This is actually the law of immigration "LEY de Migración" as written and then translated by Google, nothing similar to your link I posted below.
> 
> Mexico's Immigration Law


Well you might try explaining all of that to a Mexican cop who wants your money without your visa and see what he says.

There is the law and there is the reality of actually living in Mexico. The OP sounds like he just wants to be able to leave without a problem and possibly come back. If he is confronted by an officer demanding a visa or say a TIP which he doesn't have quoting the law doesn't always work too well. Often* you are offered the option *of a roadside fine to go about your business, as is common in Mexico. The choice is yours.

You might also consider the fact that the majority of Mexican police officers are not currently passing their qualification exams, so they don't actually know the current laws. Quoting the law to them might not help but may also usurp their assumed authority. In my experience I have found that a friendly approach helps a lot more than trying to win an argument with them.


----------



## surabi

The OP indicated that he is intending to fly out. They will definitely ask for your tourist visa when flying out (this is not something which varies from airline to airline- it is an immigration requirement). Some people who have overstayed just say they lost it, then pay something like a 500 peso fine. But the OP has been flagged on the computer system, so it's a crap shoot as to what will happen.

OP- you knew what the immigration policies were here. And if you didn't, you should have informed yourself. It seems like you just figured you could do whatever you want, and now you're legitimately worried. No country in the world takes kindly to foreigners who ignore or disregard the laws of that country. I'd love to see a world without borders, but unfortunately that isn't the case. If you can find a ride back north to the US with someone who doesn't need to stop to get their TIP car permit removed, or otherwise check out with immigration, i.e. someone who only traveled in the northern Mexican states or Baja, where no TIP is required, and can therefore just drive out without stopping, that will be your best, hopefully no hassle exit.


----------



## Zorro2017

surabi said:


> The OP indicated that he is intending to fly out. They will definitely ask for your tourist visa when flying out (this is not something which varies from airline to airline- it is an immigration requirement). Some people who have overstayed just say they lost it, then pay something like a 500 peso fine. But the OP has been flagged on the computer system, so it's a crap shoot as to what will happen.
> 
> OP- you knew what the immigration policies were here. And if you didn't, you should have informed yourself. It seems like you just figured you could do whatever you want, and now you're legitimately worried. No country in the world takes kindly to foreigners who ignore or disregard the laws of that country. I'd love to see a world without borders, but unfortunately that isn't the case. If you can find a ride back north to the US with someone who doesn't need to stop to get their TIP car permit removed, or otherwise check out with immigration, i.e. someone who only traveled in the northern Mexican states or Baja, where no TIP is required, and can therefore just drive out without stopping, that will be your best, hopefully no hassle exit.


Very sound advice, I missed the part about flying out and personally I wouldn't try it, airline personnel have a lot eyes on them and will enforce the law. Mexican bureaucracy knows no bounds.

Another option would be a comfortable bus to a border town with a walk across option like Progresso. I don't think they would eye screw you so bad leaving there in a line of other gringos as long as you have a passport. There is a free zone for 25 miles that you don't need a vehicle TIP and a lot of people walk across for cheap dental work, drugs and tequila or just as a day trip. The numbers have dwindled but a lot of people still do it daily.


----------



## surabi

OP-While there may be foreigners from Central or Latin America who are in Mexico without proper visas (I'm just guessing), I seriously doubt that 1/2 the Americans and Canadians in Mexico are not here without proper visas.
You were told to leave Mexico by a certain date by immigration authorities. You ignored this. So I'd advise not adding to it all by trying to fly out and claiming you lost your tourist visa, since you say you are already flagged. If you get caught out, they could make it pretty unpleasant for you.


----------



## DiverSailor123

DUDE! / OP.... I think you are leaving a LOT out of the story... I am with Surabi ^^^ If I was You and believe me I never left myself so few options and so few escape routes.. I would literally get to a border crossing @ Texass or Ari-zone-a and Run For It .... If necessary ..... and I would hope like hell the US customs guys don't send you back. IF.......... your a US citizen by law they cant....... If you have been playing the Euro scam???? Hahahahahah LMFAO And ROTF .... If not not foul get to the border and cross it!


----------



## Zorro2017

surabi said:


> OP-While there may be foreigners from Central or Latin America who are in Mexico without proper visas (I'm just guessing), I seriously doubt that 1/2 the Americans and Canadians in Mexico are not here without proper visas.
> You were told to leave Mexico by a certain date by immigration authorities. You ignored this. So I'd advise not adding to it all by trying to fly out and claiming you lost your tourist visa, since you say you are already flagged. If you get caught out, they could make it pretty unpleasant for you.


Exactly, we all know how much time we have here in Mexico but leaving should not present a big problem *by land*. I have driven and walked across and was asked for nothing but a toll. America wants a passport. I have never been stopped leaving Mexico and I have done this a lot by land, pay your toll and go.

Mexico does not want you, they do not want you in their jail at their expense. They want you to obey their laws and if you don't they want your money


----------



## AlanMexicali

Zorro2017 said:


> Well you might try explaining all of that to a Mexican cop who wants your money without your visa and see what he says.
> 
> There is the law and there is the reality of actually living in Mexico. The OP sounds like he just wants to be able to leave without a problem and possibly come back. If he is confronted by an officer demanding a visa or say a TIP which he doesn't have quoting the law doesn't always work too well. Often* you are offered the option *of a roadside fine to go about your business, as is common in Mexico. The choice is yours.
> 
> You might also consider the fact that the majority of Mexican police officers are not currently passing their qualification exams, so they don't actually know the current laws. Quoting the law to them might not help but may also usurp their assumed authority. In my experience I have found that a friendly approach helps a lot more than trying to win an argument with them.


You ignore the fact your first post was totally made up propaganda which you willing repeated as advise to a poster and your second post had links to where this scare tactics - bash Mexico propaganda came from. I on the other hand straightened you out and get no thanks. Now you change the subject to claim Mexican cops only want your money etc.. Sheesh!


----------



## DiverSailor123

Alan how do figure this to be true.. There are Americans and Canadians staying past 6 months all over the world many of them in Mexico ,numerous ones on this board .. Am I mis-reading this post?


AlanMexicali said:


> The INM [Mexican Immigration] have no rule or law that states a tourist can only stay 6 months [180 days] in a 12 month period. That law is a US immigration law. The rules and law state a tourist can request a FMM tourist card when entering Mexico which the immigration official can grant a stay of no longer than 180 days. It also states it is up to the discretion of the INM official when entering Mexico to deny entrance into Mexico or grant a FMM tourist card for as many days he or she sees fit but no more than 180 days.


----------



## AlanMexicali

DiverSailor123 said:


> Alan how do figure this to be true.. There are Americans and Canadians staying past 6 months all over the world many of them in Mexico ,numerous ones on this board .. Am I mis-reading this post?





AlanMexicali said:


> The INM [Mexican Immigration] have no rule or law that states a tourist can only stay 6 months [180 days] in a 12 month period. That law is a US immigraion law.
> 
> The rules and law state a tourist can request a FMM tourist card when entering Mexico which the immigration official can grant a stay of no longer than 180 days. It also states it is up to the discretion of the INM official when entering Mexico to deny entrance into Mexico or grant a FMM tourist card for as many days he or she sees fit but no more than 180 days.


It is written in the 2011 SEGOB INM Immigration law and rules. I have posted it several times here and many who read here regularly know the law and rules. There is no law or rule stating a foreigner cannot have more than one 180 FMM tourist card in a 12 moth period. It doesn´t matter what other countries´ immigration law and rules are in this case. The law/rule is before your 180 day FMM tourist card expires you must leave Mexico and turn the FMM card into INM upon leaving.


----------



## DiverSailor123

If I am reading what your posting correctly your saying that the USA has a Law saying US citizens cannot be out of the country for more than 180 days a year... (Originally Posted by AlanMexicali View Post 
The INM [Mexican Immigration] have no rule or law that states a tourist can only stay 6 months [180 days] in a 12 month period. *That law is a US immigraion law. * ) In your previous post you stated the 180 day rule was a US Immigration rule and there is no such rule.. I DIDNT QUESTION the use of properly facilitated back to back 180 day Mexican permits........



AlanMexicali said:


> It is written in the 2011 SEGOB INM Immigration law and rules. I have posted it several times here and many who read here regularly know the law and rules. There is no law or rule stating a foreigner cannot have more than one 180 FMM tourist card in a 12 moth period. It doesn´t matter what other countries´ immigration law and rules are in this case. The law/rule is before your 180 day FMM tourist card expires you must leave Mexico and turn the FMM card into INM upon leaving.


----------



## AlanMexicali

DiverSailor123 said:


> If I am reading what your posting correctly your saying that the USA has a Law saying US citizens cannot be out of the country for more than 180 days a year... (Originally Posted by AlanMexicali View Post
> The INM [Mexican Immigration] have no rule or law that states a tourist can only stay 6 months [180 days] in a 12 month period. *That law is a US immigraion law. * ) In your previous post you stated the 180 day rule was a US Immigration rule and there is no such rule.. I DIDNT QUESTION the use of properly facilitated back to back 180 day Mexican permits........


US citizens? How did you figure the topic was US citizens? The topic is foreigners.

US immigration limits foreigners from entering and staying in the US when they request an I-94 visitors permit to 6 months per 12 month period.

Meixco, on the other hand, does not limit foreigners when they request a 180 day FMM tourist card to one stay of 180 days in a 12 month period.


----------



## DiverSailor123

I quoted your post *PAGE #1 Post #4*.....COPY CUT PASTE...... Originally Posted by AlanMexicali View Post **
The INM [Mexican Immigration] have no rule or law that states a tourist can only stay 6 months [180 days] in a 12 month period. That law is a US immigraion law. **


AlanMexicali said:


> US citizens? How did you figure the topic was US citizens. The topic is foreigners.


Do you recognize what is posted between the ** that's your post..


----------



## AlanMexicali

DiverSailor123 said:


> I quoted your post *PAGE #1 Post #4*.....COPY CUT PASTE...... Originally Posted by AlanMexicali View Post **
> The INM [Mexican Immigration] have no rule or law that states a tourist can only stay 6 months [180 days] in a 12 month period. That law is a US immigraion law. **
> 
> 
> Do you recognize what is posted between the ** that's your post..


I really have no idea what you are implying or even talking about. My original post made perfect sense in the context it was written. How you got I might have said or implyed US citizens by US immigration law are only allowed to leave the country for 6 months in a 12 month period is beyond what my imagination is capable of understanding. :yield:


----------



## DiverSailor123

Those were your words in your post.. you referenced the USA culpable with concern to the 180 day Permit issue , when the USA is not a player in the situation..


AlanMexicali said:


> I really have no idea what you are implying or even talking about. My original post made perfect sense in the context it was written. How you got I might have said or implyed US citizens by US immigration law are only allowed to leave the country for 6 months in a 12 month period is beyond what my imagination is capable of understanding. :yield:


----------



## Zorro2017

AlanMexicali said:


> You ignore the fact your first post was totally made up propaganda which you willing repeated as advise to a poster and your second post had links to where this scare tactics - bash Mexico propaganda came from. I on the other hand straightened you out and get no thanks. Now you change the subject to claim Mexican cops only want your money etc.. Sheesh!


My first post was a direct result of a Google search "Is being illegal in Mexico a felony?"

*The first two out of three said it was*. I didn't cherry pick, I added the one that said it wasn't. If the first three results say it is, that is not bashing Mexico, it is simply inquiring and reporting the first three or so reports on Google of a non biased question.

I don't need straightening out, the OP does so I don't really owe you any thanks.

You posted two pages of legal speak that 99.9% of Mexican police officers could not interpret. If asked for a visa which you do not have, all of the talking in the world will not get you out of this bind. 

I didn't change the subject, I spoke of a reality in Mexico, that mordida exists, I didn't create it and it does not pertain to all cops, but it does exist and at times it actually is better than the alternative.

However I see from your exchange with another here on this thread that it is very important for you to win all arguments and I really don't want to waste all of that energy. I was addressing the OP, not you so I will consider our exchange over, we have both made our point.


----------



## TundraGreen

Enough already.


----------

